# Rehandle Coupons - Read This if You Got 'Em



## Dave Martell (Jan 24, 2018)

Rehandle coupons will now be convertible towards the purchase of Martell Knives


What does this mean?

If you have unclaimed rehandle coupons you can now use them as credit towards the purchase of a Martell knife. :thumbsup:

I know that there's a lot of rehandle coupons being sat on because customers don't have a knife to rehandle. I also know that I have trouble doing this work in a timely fashion as I always need to be making knives to generate cash flow instead. My hope is that by giving this option that this will help both my customers and myself move forward in some fashion. I realize that this isn't a cure all situation, it's just an offer being made to possibly help where it can. 



There are a couple of stipulations though, please read them carefully....

1. Custom Martell knife orders ONLY - made to sell knives being listed online do not apply

2. Maximum value of 50% of any one knife ordered can be covered through the conversion/claim of rehandle coupons (ex - $600 knife value = $300 max can be covered by rehandle coupons)



If you're interested in taking me up on this offer please shoot me a PM or email and we'll discuss the details. I look forward to hearing from you. 

Thanks for your time,
Dave


----------



## brianh (Jan 25, 2018)

I've been suckered in. Looking fwd to it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 25, 2018)

brianh said:


> I've been suckered in. Looking fwd to it.




:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 26, 2018)

I love this idea. I think I have two coupons I've been sitting on for a couple of years.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 26, 2018)

Bill13 said:


> I love this idea. I think I have two coupons I've been sitting on for a couple of years.




Nice Bill, we'll hook you up!


----------

